# Terre Haute Indiana  show



## hypnotic pets

I just picked up a collection of 80 tarantulas lots of adult females. I'll be set up there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miles1

hypnotic pets said:


> View attachment 429913
> 
> 
> I just picked up a collection of 80 tarantulas lots of adult females. I'll be set up there



I just saw this on the third.
Do you ever come to Louisville?


----------



## hypnotic pets

No I've never done Louisville always missed it due to doing other shows heard its a good one though


----------

